# one week to harvest



## leastofthese (Jan 11, 2010)

well just to let you guys know since it is through your knowledge that we saved this grow I took a sample the other day and dried it checked it out to see if we did any good, the verdict is in :holysheep: :shocked: it is great!! I could probably let it go maybe another two weeks but the trichs are about 2/3 milky and 1/3 amber. the plants seem to be drying out and I just dont want to miss that window. as good as it is now I really dont know if one could stand it much better  I mean one still has to be able to function somewhat. 

I would bet that after reading the harvesting threads that after I let it sit awhile it will get better.

thanks again so much for the help it may be a month or so before my next grow but it will be up to the standards of this site through my learning from all your information and help and will be a grow worthy of reading about thanks to you guys!!  still not real sure what to grow but am reading about the auto flowering strain seems like a shorter grow period and may be better suited for my site.

keep on token and dont stop joken!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats! A refresher read now and then won't hurt ya! Gotta love this site!


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 11, 2010)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2010)

I can gve you 3 auto strains that kick some butt....Russian Rocket Fuel, SnowRyder and my favorite White Dwarf by Buddha...


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 11, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Congrats! A refresher read now and then won't hurt ya! Gotta love this site!


 
yes it is, its worth its weight in smoke!!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 11, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I can gve you 3 auto strains that kick some butt....Russian Rocket Fuel, SnowRyder and my favorite White Dwarf by Buddha...


 
dude! I got so many pics on this site of these plants I didnt think it would matter!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 11, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I can gve you 3 auto strains that kick some butt....Russian Rocket Fuel, SnowRyder and my favorite White Dwarf by Buddha...


 
do they stay short I am considering something like lowryder that doesnt get very tall.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2010)

leastofthese said:
			
		

> do they stay short I am considering something like lowryder that doesnt get very tall.


All 3 of those stay short and there are ways to make them stay even shorter...the more shallow a pot you use will keep them shorter... I grew 2 White Dwarfs in a shallow planter last grow and they did not get over a foot tall but the smoke rocked....check them out....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131080&d=1253064962


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 12, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> All 3 of those stay short and there are ways to make them stay even shorter...the more shallow a pot you use will keep them shorter... I grew 2 White Dwarfs in a shallow planter last grow and they did not get over a foot tall but the smoke rocked....check them out....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131080&d=1253064962


 
those looked like just what I am thinking about. I read about lowryder and it says it doesnt get higher then 20 max and I believe it is a single cola strain, so that is what I am looking for. what is the germanation to harvest time?? I figured 10 plants would work just right in my area.


----------

